# Fire with Swirls!!!



## Timebandit (Jul 18, 2011)

Her is a pen I made a while back, just havent had a good lens to take some pics..........Well thanks to our resident Wizard(Doc) i have a new lens and he gave me some photo tips.:biggrin: This is Lucite with a Heritance feed and nib.

All comments Welcome

Thanks For Looking

Justin


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 18, 2011)

Advanced Pen Turning!  My next rung!  Thanks Justin, for showing.  That's the carrot some of us need.  I must go kitless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BEEEEEuuutifuullllllllllllllllll!!!!!


----------



## boxerman (Jul 18, 2011)

One very nice pen.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice Justin.  Photos and everything.  

This is not a critique on the pen but a kitless question.
Have you tried recessing the threads in the cap and putting another smaller diameter on the body of the pen behind the threads that is the same depth of the recess so that the body and the cap end up the same outside diameter?  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## wizard (Jul 18, 2011)

Justin, That is an ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL PEN!!!!!!! Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 18, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Very nice Justin.  Photos and everything.
> 
> This is not a critique on the pen but a kitless question.
> Have you tried recessing the threads in the cap and putting another smaller diameter on the body of the pen behind the threads that is the same depth of the recess so that the body and the cap end up the same outside diameter?  Hope that makes sense.




Thanks Mike! I havent tried that yet, but there is also no reason why i couldnt just make the body larger to match the cap. It would make the transition to the threads a little larger, but that step you see inst very big. The cap is around .625" in diameter and the body is around .55 in diameter, so they arent far off. I dont think the step and recess is needed, and dont think there would be enough room in the cap to do it at this diameter, but some also use this as a stop for the cap. The cap stops just fine when the two pieces come together, so i still dont see the need for it. This is just the design i have been making lately where the cap is a little bit larger the the body. I have about 4 of these so far, just need to post the pics.:biggrin:

Thanks Again

Justin


----------



## el_d (Jul 18, 2011)

pretty sweet work there Justin.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 18, 2011)

el_d said:


> pretty sweet work there Justin.




Thanks Lupe!

I had these at he meeting this weekend, i just think i forgot to get them all out to show


----------



## el_d (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw your Dark blue kitless. 

Feekin sweet too!!

Im waiting to see what you do with that big ol pile of blanks you got from Kieth. I have gone home from HEB with less bags than you got from him........:wink:
 Good thing you took help with you.......:biggrin:


----------



## burgerman (Jul 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen Justin!  Simple elegance.  Nice work!   I don't see a clip on this one, unless it is hiding on the other side of the cap.  It would look great with or without a clip.


----------



## terryf (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful Justin - lovely depth to material, almost looks like it glowing


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 18, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Thanks Mike! I havent tried that yet, but there is also no reason why i couldnt just make the body larger to match the cap. It would make the transition to the threads a little larger, but that step you see inst very big. The cap is around .625" in diameter and the body is around .55 in diameter, so they arent far off. I dont think the step and recess is needed, and dont think there would be enough room in the cap to do it at this diameter, but some also use this as a stop for the cap. The cap stops just fine when the two pieces come together, so i still dont see the need for it. This is just the design i have been making lately where the cap is a little bit larger the the body. I have about 4 of these so far, just need to post the pics.:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Justin


 
I had not thought about that as a stop, as it has not been an issue with the couple I have made.  I could not tell in the photos if the cap could be made smaller or not.  I think more than anything I was looking for more design options from the basic layout.  I still need to get to your point of accomplishments :redface: to get to the point of trying the things I see in my head.  Man is that a scary thought.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 18, 2011)

Great work - love your design. The circle on the top of the cap is a nice bonus.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 19, 2011)

Like I said at the Central Texas meeting Justin after seeing your pens in person, you do awesome kitless work. 

I kind of like the way your design of the cap being just slightly larger than the lower body. It has an appealing look to it in person. It just looks right. 

And now the photos are getting even better. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wizard (Jul 19, 2011)

As a person who uses one of Justin's pens, I like the design for several reasons which include both appearance and function.  First, I think esthetically it looks more pleasing to the eye with the cap being slightly larger. I personally don't really like a pen that looks like a missile. Justin painstakingly aligns and has threads started so the patterns line up on cap and body. By doing that, the small difference in diameters of the cap and barrel are further camouflaged. Moreover, I really like the pen sans the centerband as the pattern is not interrupted along the length of the pen.   Second is a more practical reason, particularly when the pen is without a clip. When I pull the pen out of my coat pocket to write with, I immediately know the orientation of the pen so I don't have to look down at my pen and break eye contact with a patient. 
I write with Justin's pen in patient charts anywhere from 6 to 10 hours a day and I can use it comfortably. The section is perfectly contoured for my grip. The transition between the threaded area and the step down to the section is not even noticeable to the fingers. Because the section is of sufficient size and area so that further back your fingers are no longer even  in contact with the threaded area or ledge between the body and threads. 
Some, not all, high end pen companies seem to design their pens with esthetics more than ergonomics in mind. The pen I used prior to Justin's was a Caran d'Ache with a hexagonal barrel in which the body and cap were of the same diameter. To keep the diameter the same, the section is smaller and  less comfortable to use in my hands. After hours of use my fingers would cramp. I prefer to write with Justin's  because of the comfort and esthetics of a custom pen .....and because it was a birthday gift:wink:. I'm probably biased, but truly believe Justin has great potential to push the limits of advanced pen making to new heights.
That's just my two cents worth...
Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 19, 2011)

wizard said:


> As a person who uses one of Justin's pens, I like the design for several reasons which include both appearance and function.  First, I think esthetically it looks more pleasing to the eye with the cap being slightly larger. I personally don't really like a pen that looks like a missile. Justin painstakingly aligns and has threads started so the patterns line up on cap and body. By doing that, the small difference in diameters of the cap and barrel are further camouflaged. Moreover, I really like the pen sans the centerband as the pattern is not interrupted along the length of the pen.   Second is a more practical reason, particularly when the pen is without a clip. When I pull the pen out of my coat pocket to write with, I immediately know the orientation of the pen so I don't have to look down at my pen and break eye contact with a patient.
> I write with Justin's pen in patient charts anywhere from 6 to 10 hours a day and I can use it comfortably. The section is perfectly contoured for my grip. The transition between the threaded area and the step down to the section is not even noticeable to the fingers. Because the section is of sufficient size and area so that further back your fingers are no longer even  in contact with the threaded area or ledge between the body and threads.
> Some, not all, high end pen companies seem to design their pens with esthetics more than ergonomics in mind. The pen I used prior to Justin's was a Caran d'Ache with a hexagonal barrel in which the body and cap were of the same diameter. To keep the diameter the same, the section is smaller and  less comfortable to use in my hands. After hours of use my fingers would cramp. I prefer to write with Justin's  because of the comfort and esthetics of a custom pen .....and because it was a birthday gift:wink:. I'm probably biased, but truly believe Justin has great potential to push the limits of advanced pen making to new heights.
> That's just my two cents worth...
> Doc



Wow!!!Thanks doc!!!!!:biggrin:

I think im going to need to put you on the payroll as my Marketing Manager:wink::tongue:


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 19, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Great work - love your design. The circle on the top of the cap is a nice bonus.




Thanks!!!

The circle on the top was a big bonus!!:biggrin: Its almost perfectly centered and circular as well. Very cool!!


----------



## wizard (Jul 19, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > As a person who uses one of Justin's pens, I like the design for several reasons which include both appearance and function.  First, I think esthetically it looks more pleasing to the eye with the cap being slightly larger. I personally don't really like a pen that looks like a missile. Justin painstakingly aligns and has threads started so the patterns line up on cap and body. By doing that, the small difference in diameters of the cap and barrel are further camouflaged. Moreover, I really like the pen sans the centerband as the pattern is not interrupted along the length of the pen.   Second is a more practical reason, particularly when the pen is without a clip. When I pull the pen out of my coat pocket to write with, I immediately know the orientation of the pen so I don't have to look down at my pen and break eye contact with a patient.
> ...



Justin, You are more than welcome..Don't forget...I've seen you at work making one. Don't need a  marketing manager...the quality of your pens speak for themselves. Doc


----------



## Pentatonik (Jul 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Very nice Justin. Photos and everything.
> 
> This is not a critique on the pen but a kitless question.
> Have you tried recessing the threads in the cap and putting another smaller diameter on the body of the pen behind the threads that is the same depth of the recess so that the body and the cap end up the same outside diameter? Hope that makes sense.


 
I think if the cap was the same diameter of the body it might disrupt the flow of the pen, at least with acrylics and other materials that have an obvious pattern. In other words, the "grain" won't match up. If the cap has a larger dia. then your mind recognizes that there is a cap there and your brain more easily accepts that the "grain" doesn't lie up.  I hope this make sense. This is a fantastic pen by the way ! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 19, 2011)

Pentatonik said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Justin. Photos and everything.
> ...


 
Tyler - you are correct when dealing with a pattern between cap and body.  What about a black body and a patterned cap or vise versa?


----------



## Pentatonik (Jul 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Pentatonik said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


 
That might look cool. If I knew how to make a kitless pen I would try it. I think if it had a patterned body and a black cap it would need a clip to aestheticly balance the pen. Someone should try doing this...


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 19, 2011)

Justin,
Nice job.  I love the pen.  I haven't seen one in the Fire lucite.  It came out great.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice looking pen!
I'm a long way from trying to go kitless, but I sure admire the work of those who have ventured that way.


----------



## bigkev (Jul 20, 2011)

wow... that is awesome....


----------



## thewishman (Jul 20, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > Great work - love your design. The circle on the top of the cap is a nice bonus.
> ...




Looks like a halo.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Another fine piece of work. Well done.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!!
It was fun making this pen!!

And thanks for all the encouragement!!!!

Justin


----------



## jeff (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## biednick (Jul 22, 2011)

Great looking pen, kind of a stupid question but where do you get the nibs/feeds?


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 22, 2011)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:




WHAT WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy Moly!!!!!!:biggrin:

I just got goose bumps!!!:redface:

WOW!!! THANK YOU JEFF!!!! AND THANK YOU TO EVERYONE ON HERE THAT HAS HELPED ME AND ENCOURAGED ME IN MY SHORT JOURNEY SO FAR!!!IT HAS BEEN A TRUE PLEASURE TO MEET ALL OF YOU ON HERE( AND SEVERAL OF YOU IN PERSON) AND EVERYONE HAS BEEN VERY RECEPTIVE  OF MY WORK AND VERY ENCOURAGING.

THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 22, 2011)

biednick said:


> Great looking pen, kind of a stupid question but where do you get the nibs/feeds?




The one on my pens so far have been Heritance pens that you can get from Indy Pen Dance, but i have just bought some from Meister Nibs and will be trying them shortly.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations on making the front page Justin! Well deserved.:biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats Justin, well deserved!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that is cool.  Around less than a year and making the Featured Pen.  Your talent is amazing.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 23, 2011)

Well deserved Justin. Looks good on the front page. I'm sure we will see your work many more times down the road. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wizard (Jul 23, 2011)

Justin, Congratulations on the front page!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin: You earned it with a lot of hard work!!! Proud of you!!!! Doc


----------



## Rounder (Jul 23, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great on the front page :biggrin:
> ...



AND A BIG DADDY HOLY MOLY TOO!!!:biggrin:
That's wonderful son!!! You are now on your way to being FAMOUS!!!
Now when the rich part comes along, don't forget your old, decrepit, living on the street, dog food eating parents!!!:wink:

All kidding aside, it is a beautiful pen and well deserves the front page. 
Next stop, PEN MAKERS GUILD!!! You would blow them away!!!:laugh::tongue::wink:


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 23, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Now that is cool.  Around less than a year and making the Featured Pen.  Your talent is amazing.



Thanks Mike!! It couldnt have happened without this site and all of the wonderful people on here! This is where i got my start and i will not forget it!:biggrin:



mrburls said:


> Well deserved Justin. Looks good on the front page. I'm sure we will see your work many more times down the road.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"




Thanks Keith!! It is a pleasure to be featured after you! Your work is  great! And you will be a contributor to some of the work you will see  from me down the road:wink:



wizard said:


> Justin, Congratulations on the front page!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin: You earned it with a lot of hard work!!! Proud of you!!!! Doc



Doc, This absolutely would NOT have happened without you! Your graciousness of a quality lens and some much needed photo help made this possible. I was having so much trouble getting quality pictures that i wasnt even taking pictures of my pens You give me a lens and the first pen i photograph makes the front page!:biggrin:

THANK YOU!!!!!



Rounder said:


> AND A BIG DADDY HOLY MOLY TOO!!!:biggrin:
> That's wonderful son!!! You are now on your way to being FAMOUS!!!
> Now when the rich part comes along, don't forget your old, decrepit, living on the street, dog food eating parents!!!:wink:
> 
> ...



Thanks Dad! I dont know about famous, but il take the rich part:biggrin: And dont worry, when i DO become rich....... you WILL get a larger Dog House:tongue::biggrin:.....and maybe we will feed you a little better:tongue:

Dad, You have always been a great encouragement to me in all that i chose to do( which seems to change all the time) so for that i Thank You!

PS: Who knows, maybe there will be a PMG entrant before you know it


----------



## MarkD (Jul 23, 2011)

Justin, Congratulations on the awesome pen, the great photography and for making the Featured Photo! Very Cool!


----------



## el_d (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats Justin. 

Looks very nice on the front page.


----------



## rkimery (Jul 23, 2011)

I can think of but one word..Wow!

We're not worthy!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 23, 2011)

Justin that is a fantastic pen. I can only hope to make something like that someday! congratulations on the "Feature" you definitely earned that one!!!!


_Mrs._


----------



## KDM (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW! How the heck do you cut the threads?


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks!

This was done with the Triple Start Tap & Die purchased in the Tap & Die group buys that have been going on. 

Thanks for your interest

Justin



KDM said:


> WOW! How the heck do you cut the threads?


----------



## neptuneturning (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW! Very Nice!!


----------

